# 2017 VSH open mated Queens



## Broke-T

I will have VSH queens again this year starting first week of April. Possibly last week of March depending on weather. Breeder queens come from VP Queens, Dr. John Harbo and Dr. Jeff Harris.

Queens are $25 each with a discount to $23 on 30 or more. Shipping is $25 per order with free shipping on orders of 20+.Shipping will be USPS express mail. Price includes marking.

You can call or text me at 601-562-0701, or e-mail me at [email protected]

Payment due before shipping.

Mailing address is:
Johnny Thompson
13340 Hwy 488
Philadelphia, MS 39350


----------



## Broke-T

I will be leaving for Galveston on Tuesday so may be a little hard to get with the rest of this week. Text will be best.

Johnny


----------



## Broke-T

Sold out till April 24th.


----------



## McBee7

What VP strains do you breed to? Italian (alegro), carniolians (spartan) pol-line or a custom job 

==McBee7==


----------



## Broke-T

I have Allegro and Spartan.


----------



## B52EW

I have purchased from Broke-T several times...I can highly recommend.


----------



## McBee7

Do you still have queens available for April 24th shipping?

==McBee7==


----------



## Broke-T

Currently sold out till week of May 8th.

Johnny


----------



## Knobs

What is the wait time now?


----------



## Broke-T

taking orders for week of May 15th.


----------



## Broke-T

Sold out for 2017. Will start taking 2018 orders December 1st 2017.


----------

